# Kitchen Cabinet Graining ( Doors )



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I am Graining a kitchen that has a Pink Pickled Oak finish .... Much of that out here near San Fran. There are 31 Doors and drawers and all the boxes... I just have a few more doors to do and then the frames... The first layer is done using a fast dry acrylic,followed by Oil... These doors have not been varnished as of yet. I hope to complete this in a couple of weeks... along with some painting..I will post the completed project soon. 

So these are a few Doors for now.


Michael Tust


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rare for me to be jealous, but I am of your skills I admit.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow! You do amazing work.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Showoff


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I....I....wow!:notworthy:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Showoff


HA....



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

These pics may be a bit more sharp...



Michael Tust


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Michael, I'd pat you on the back, but your hand is in the way  Looks really good 

How about arranging some online video courses?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just hired a guy for a couple months that can do stuff like this. Of course, I am having him sling exterior paint, but hey. Now I need to decide if I want to have him teach me and another employee a few tricks.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Is that dye stain?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I just hired a guy for a couple months that can do stuff like this. Of course, I am having him sling exterior paint, but hey. Now I need to decide if I want to have him teach me and another employee a few tricks.


What have you got lose? I would give it a shot!


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Is that dye stain?


Not Exactly....



Michael Tust


----------

